# For those who use the French Toll roads



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just to let you know the ATMB Toll Tag is on offer as free until March 21st, with no monthly payments to ATMB when used in the first year, and only €1.60 per months use after that.




:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to be thick does that mean you can use all the tolls for free


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

See here https://www.atmb.com/en/help-simulator#step-4 for more info.

Tho I think it can still be read both ways, I think your tolls for actually USING the péages are in addition to the free pass.

After the 1st year you'll pay £1.60 for each month you actually use the péages, plus the actual tolls.

But I may be misreading. I don't usually use tolls but may do driving into Spain on the west coast this year. Tho maybe most of these toll roads are in Spain?! Need to check.

Thanks to the OP for the heads up.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

You still pay normal toll charges. Normally if you sign up for a tag, (libre-t,) you pay a refundable deposit on the tag, then pay either an annual service charge each month, or a slightly higher service charge just for the months you use it. As far as I can see Keiths link is to an offer of a tag FOC, (no deposit needed,) and no service charge for the first year,

Having used a tag for several years, IMHO they are worth very penny.


Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You set up an online account with them, they send you the Tag which you fit inside your windscreen and they charge €1.60 for every month you use the TAG.

Tolls are charged as normal and paid from the account you set up.

The Tags main benefit is you go through the Toll booths with much less hassle than you would when you had to faff about finding and using Credits cards or Euros, wing mirrors pulled in and out again, window down and up again, queuing behind a load of vehicles who are always slower than you and generally mess about unnecessarily.

You'll feel a whole lot better as you wave to others who passed you a few miles up the Motorway as you fly through the booths at up to 20 mph in the warmth and comfort of your MH.

See my video -


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I am never in THAT much of a hurry, I am on holiday after all.

For those who travel the motorways a lot (as in commuting to and from work) then I can see the advantage, likewise if travelling solo so access to the peage machine is awkward, but I have never been more than 4 vehicles from the pay point and Mrs P is in charge of paying.

Andy


----------



## Nick5912 (Aug 30, 2014)

Right my Fellow MH's.

Advice request!!!!

I am currently planning our first trip to mainland Europe, initially heading for a few weeks in Alsace/Jura, having never toured or used the French Toll motorways.

Would this be of use to myself? I appreciate that, with few time constraints, Toll-Free-Motoring is a serious option. However, the need to utilise the Toll routes may arise and therefore what would be the best option?

1) Are the payments taken from your account by standing order or are you billed monthly?
2) Are the rates cheaper if you queue and pay locally?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

NIck

The ONLY advantage is time, if a few minutes are critical to you then perhaps it's a good system. For me I just pay by debit card at each toll booth, takes a few seconds. There is no discount offered, in fact you have to pay for the privilege of using a tag (monthly charge) if you use on 31st Jan and again on 1st Feb you get charged for two months, even if those are the only dates it's used!

I get by paying as I go, so don't feel it's a necessity, it isn't.

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Andy

Why pay by Debit Card?

Do toll booths not take cash? Does your Debit Card not have charges?

I never use a UK card outside UK and only use my Polish Euro account card within Euroland, but very rarely. 

I normally pay cash everywhere, as then I am in control of any exchange rate and no charges.

Geoff


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Peage Queuing*



Mrplodd said:


> Personally I am never in THAT much of a hurry, I am on holiday after all.
> 
> For those who travel the motorways a lot (as in commuting to and from work) then I can see the advantage, likewise if travelling solo so access to the peage machine is awkward, but I have never been more than 4 vehicles from the pay point and Mrs P is in charge of paying.
> 
> Andy


 Never more than 4 vehicles in front!! Until you hit a holiday or some such occurance, we had to queue for over 1 hour to get through the Peage below Lyon whilst all the Tag Holders flew by. It's quite normal to meet Peage queues at the wrong time of day near Cities.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Andy

You are one very lucky man if you've never been more than 4 cars from the toll.


Geoff

Each to his own. I never pay cash for anything if I can help it, in the UK or Europe. Apart from convenience I've got a record of what and were I've spent.

Malcolm


ps I pay everything off each month, and use Clarity in Europe.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can use the Tag at the Pont de Normandie and I've never seen queues of less than a dozen vehicles when we've crossed.


I got a rollicking from SWMBO when we'd used the Tag for the first time this year - "Why didn't you get one years ago and save me from hassle every time we get to a Toll booth?" - she politely enquired - a few times.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> Why pay by Debit Card?
> 
> ...


Geoff

None of the cards I use abroad have any charges attached to their use, Nationwide Flex, Halifax Clarity both of which give me the interbank rate which is always a much better exchange rate than any "tourist" rate, also I have a Caxton that pre-loaded with Euro's So I never get charged any additional fee! Plus I then don't need to ensure I have enough change for the Peage.

Littlbt

I never travel French Peage's in the summer holiday periods (because I don't need to) and I certainly avoid cities around the rush hours so (so Far!) I have never been in any appreciable queues

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Andy
> 
> You are one very lucky man if you've never been more than 4 cars from the toll.
> 
> ...


Convenience for you, slower for everyone behind:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Geoff
> 
> None of the cards I use abroad have any charges attached to their use, Nationwide Flex, Halifax Clarity both of which give me the interbank rate which is always a much better exchange rate than any "tourist" rate, also I have a Caxton that pre-loaded with Euro's So I never get charged any additional fee! *Plus I then don't need to ensure I have enough change for the Peage.
> *
> ...


Andy

Sorry for the extra question, but I have never used Peage, so do they take cash at a booth? or why would one need 'change'? does one have to throw it(€15.30) into a 'bucket'?

I am in the 4th form on this subject. Which is part of the reason I have not used a Peage.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield;2439801
I got a rollicking from SWMBO when we'd used the Tag for the first time this year - "Why didn't you get one years ago and save me from hassle every time we get to a Toll booth?" - she politely enquired - a few times.[/QUOTE said:


> Keith
> 
> Did you ask her, politely of course, why if she thought it so good* she* had not applied for one 'years ago'? - a few times:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My OH says it's the best birthday present I've ever bought her.
Being a little'shorthouse' and having restricted mobility she could never arrive at a toll station without having a fit with her leg in the air ( mobile enough I thought). So it meant me debussing going round to the passenger side, squeezing alongside a mucky Motorhome getting the down from her, sorting g out how much the toll is, inserting coins ( once I'd sorted out the monopoly coinage) waiting for Signor Delmonte to say yes, squeezing back round the motorhome ( in the process getting the other side of my shirt filthy, remounting and driving away having forget to fasten my safety belt and Messrs Fiat sounding a siren to let me know that they know.
Now we just calmly glide up to the barrier.....Bleep.......And off we jolly well go.
Don't usually do peages but it's there if we need to. Earlier this month for speed, convenience and threatening weather we drove halfway down France and I have to say it was one of the most stress free trips we've done.

PS you get two tag mounting clips with each tag so you can use the tag in different vehicles. They can also be hand held and waved around like Harry Potter doing a spell. I even used our tag in a French rental car.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Convenience for you, slower for everyone behind:wink2:


Unless they're searching for their purse, counting out their 2 cent pieces, and then making sure their purse and receipt is tucked safely away :grin2:

I'd much rather be behind someone paying by card at a French supermarket than someone paying by cheque.

BTW Geoff, an increasing number of junction exits on autoroutes appear to be unmanned these days, and I think, but am not certain that coin baskets are mainly for fixed fee tolls, and need exact amounts of money.

Malcolm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Unless they're searching for their purse, counting out their 2 cent pieces, and then making sure their purse and receipt is tucked safely away :grin2:
> 
> I'd much rather be behind someone paying by card at a French supermarket than someone paying by cheque.
> 
> ...


I was hoping for clarification but the whole system, as described, seems to be more complicated with every post.:surprise:

All of it so far has amounted to 'Stay away from Peage' - maybe that is why they are reportedly empty, but that means less income and higher charges - downward spiral?

Geoff


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Being serious Geoff, the system is supposedly limited to max 3.5t and 3m height, which may exclude you. Having said that, I'm surprised you don't use the autoroutes since you appear to be, like us, time limited on your holidays. With certain geographic exceptions it's a good system, miles quicker and more relaxing than the like of the UK, Netherlands, Germany etc. We use it most holidays to leapfrog parts of France we know well or aren't interested in. I certainly don't begrudge whatever I spend on them

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The main reason we use the Motorways is to get from A to B at a reasonable pace.
If you do want to get somewhere quickly, holiday or not, then the Motorways in France are ideal for that – many a time there's not a vehicle to be seen in front of you or to the rear for mile after mile.
And the Tag is ideal if you use the Peage sections on a regular basis.

Over the years approaches we have made without a Tag to the Toll booths are as follows -

Search for purse or scrabble around in front of MH for some coins and check how much you've got.
Not enough – so where's the credit card we used to buy food at the Supermarche an hour ago?
Search for card.
“You put it where?”
Passenger disappears into depths of MH and returns cussing with card in hand
Slow down and wind window down to pull in wing mirror – not too early in case you want to change lane because the car in front has suddenly put on their hazards - they can't find their credit card and you've got to move over or wait an age.
By heck, there's a biting cross wind and rain coming through the open window.
Slow down and stop directly, and I mean directly, at the side of the machine.
Lean out of window.
Suddenly remember to release seat belt because you can't reach otherwise.
Stick credit card in machine.
Wait a few seconds and barrier rises.
Remember to take credit card - or you're in deep sh........
Set off and wind window up.
Wind window down again as driver reminds passenger to push wing mirror back out.
Window up again.
Loud buzzing sound.
Remember to fasten seat belt to stop buzzer.
Stick credit card in a safe place.
Use towel or duster to dry wet left arm and shoulder.

There, that wasn't too bad was it?

A typical approach with a Tag to the Toll booths - 
Slow down a bit.
Barrier rises
Speed up again.


Stress?
What stress?

Yes, you are on holiday.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I assume ATMB is just anther company providing these electronic tags on behalf of the autoroute owners. Having a Class 3 vehicle and not having a passenger who can act for me I tend to avoid toll roads as much as possible. Until now it has also not been possible to obtain a tag for a larger motorhome but I see from >here< this is now no longer the case. Tags are offered for temporary use. For trips under 21 days the tag is free but there is a service charge of 9 percent and a one off charge of euros 4.50. If you use it for more than 21 days the cost is euros 0.25 per day. That could be worth considering for those of us on short trips and who only use the toll routes when absolutely necessary. You can also pick them up on route to the Dover ferries or the tunnel at Folkestone services and they can be used in Spain as well as France.
peedee


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Being serious Geoff, the system is supposedly limited to max 3.5t and 3m height, which may exclude you. Having said that, I'm surprised you don't use the autoroutes since you appear to be, like us, time limited on your holidays. With certain geographic exceptions it's a good system, miles quicker and more relaxing than the like of the UK, Netherlands, Germany etc. We use it most holidays to leapfrog parts of France we know well or aren't interested in. I certainly don't begrudge whatever I spend on them
> 
> Malcolm


We get around our time constraints in a couple of ways:-

To do the Pyrenees we took the ferry to Santander - that is even quicker than driving, even using the peages.

Alternatively we park the MH and fly back and forth, so we are able to add 2 X 3-4 weeks to give us 7-8 weeks for the whole trip.

On the Pyrenees trip we did a combination of both.

We tend to go quite quickly through Germany on the autobahn(E40/E34 from near home direct almost to Dunkirk and one £3 toll in Poland) when we are going from/to Poland for UK MOT - 2/3 days and then spend more time in France of which we have only seen a small proportion so far.

Geoff


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

peedee said:


> I assume ATMB is just anther company providing these electronic tags on behalf of the autoroute owners. Having a Class 3 vehicle and not having a passenger who can act for me I tend to avoid toll roads as much as possible. Until now it has also not been possible to obtain a tag for a larger motorhome but I see from >here< this is now no longer the case. Tags are offered for temporary use. For trips under 21 days the tag is free but there is a service charge of 9 percent and a one off charge of euros 4.50. If you use it for more than 21 days the cost is euros 0.25 per day. That could be worth considering for those of us on short trips and who only use the toll routes when absolutely necessary. You can also pick them up on route to the Dover ferries or the tunnel at Folkestone services and they can be used in Spain as well as France.
> peedee


ATMB is I think the Mont Blanc tunnel operator, and as such you would be getting a tag direct. All French toll operators tags are valid throughout France. The link you included appears to me to be a third party supplier, similar to Sanef Tolling who have to make their money somewhere.

Malcolm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I found this detailing costs. - of the original gadget.

Looks like your year starts the month you buy it even if you don't use it for a while.

It says:
*"ii. Subscription Fees*


a refundable security deposit of 20€ (no TVA payable) for each Tag issued by *Sanef* ("Tag Deposit");
the annual management fee of 6€ + TVA payable in advance; and
a non-refundable application fee of 10€ + TVA.
 _Total up front fee of 39.20€ (including TVA) of which *20€ is refundable* when you return the tag_
*iii. Monthly Active Service Fee*
A monthly fee is payable for each calendar month that you actively use your tag in France but only up to a maximum of €10 in a single year i.e. if you purchase a tag in June and then use your tag in July and August, you will be charged €10 (€5 for July and €5 for August) but you will not be charged a monthly active service fee for the remaining months up to and including the following May. A new 12 month period would start in June."

I can't figure this "a non-refundable application fee of 10€ + TVA." - it seems to be different from the "*iii. Monthly Active Service Fee*" ??



peedee said:


> I assume ATMB is just anther company providing these electronic tags on behalf of the autoroute owners. Having a Class 3 vehicle and not having a passenger who can act for me I tend to avoid toll roads as much as possible. Until now it has also not been possible to obtain a tag for a larger motorhome but I see from >here< this is now no longer the case. Tags are offered for temporary use. For trips under 21 days the tag is free but there is a service charge of 9 percent and a one off charge of euros 4.50. If you use it for more than 21 days the cost is euros 0.25 per day. That could be worth considering for those of us on short trips and who only use the toll routes when absolutely necessary. You can also pick them up on route to the Dover ferries or the tunnel at Folkestone services and they can be used in Spain as well as France.
> peedee


That seems as if it might work oout quite expensive peedee with a 9% loading on toll fees.

Do the OP's also work in Spain?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Keith,


I've always liked the idea & convenience of this but thought it was only available for cars. The Peage can obviously read the tag at motorhome height.


When you drive up to the barrier can you see what your going to pay and the correct class?


Is it easy to set up the account etc.
Thanks,
Al.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> That seems as if it might work oout quite expensive peedee with a 9% loading on toll fees.
> 
> Do the OP's also work in Spain?


9 percent does strike me as being quite high but if your a light user, e.g. only use the toll roads when expedient, I cannot see it costing a great deal for the convenience on a trip under 21 days. Last year in 45 days of travel my tolls came to £66 most of which were incurred in Spain. So at 9 percent it would have cost me an extra £5.94 for the convenience. Add to that standing charges of about £9 and yes it does start to add up if you go over the 21 days.
peedee


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have the ATMB Toll tag which I received in January 2016 – a payment of €3.00 was taken from my account in early February 2016.

Due to moving house, builders in and other commitments we didn't go to France until July3rd.

We stayed 28 days and came back on the 31st July.

We made 10 journeys on the Péage sections of the Motorways during July and the Tag worked every time.

Towards the end of August we received by email a detailed account of our bill (see below) and the money €69 (just over £50 at that time) was taken from our bank account.

Every other month on the online review of my account with ATMB is says 'Pas de Facture' (No invoice)

Since then we haven't been to France, the Christmas trip was cancelled due to illness, and no other money has been deducted from our bank account by ATMB in the whole of the year we've had the Tag.

What have others with a Toll Tag been charged over and above what I've been charged?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Keith

Can I ask: what height is your MH?

We have a tag but try to avid the MWays as much as possible due to cost plus we prefer the other roads as we see more etc. We factor in the extra time so no dramas there.

When I last used my Tag with my Bessacarr I had 50/50 success in terms of it working. The Bess was 'around' 3m high depending on which manual or website you looked at (some said over some said under)

The tag is great for us as my wife isn't that mobile so it avoids all the phaff at the toll booths but we haven't used it in the new MH (which is over 3m by a CM or two). In March myself and my son are going to Paris for the rugby so will need to use the peage then, hence my question. Our post Easter trip (with my wife not my son) to the SoF will be non MWay if we can help it.

I guess I may need the "Non, nous sommes un camping-car donc devrait etre de classe deux SVP"...or somesuch

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Somebody suggested using cash, it might be worth noting that the number of manned tool booths is rapidly on the decrease everywhere. Soon there won't be any I suspect.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith

Are you using a normal current account? I assume one just gives the sort code and account number when buying the card. Can that be done by post - to avoid giving the account details to some sales peson at a shop?

From what you posted I gather there are no additional charges when they are drawing cash from your account.

Please confirm whether I have got it right.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I seem to recollect that I gave our bank details to them securely online, as you would with Amazon and other retailers, and the only payments taken from my account have been €3 when I signed up in January and the toll charges last July.

And that's it – nothing else.

On the bill, below, I've added the charges we paid.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Keith

How high is your MH?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 66j0n0 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just signed up. 

Spent 2nd week Jan in the 3 Valleys. Drove there and back in a Mini Bus, 9 of us in total. Trying to pay the tolls by card was a nightmare, i think about 5 times we had to get assistance, some of the machines just would not read the cards, not only mine but others who threw their card forward in the hope to get us moving again. Panic really starts to set in when you can see the queue behind getting bigger and BIGGER!!!!

Wish i had seen this post before we went.

Many thanks Keith Chesterfield.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It has just occurred to me to ask this; when one has to use a credit/debit card are there touch-card readers or is it all by insertion in a slot and PIN.

I think the touch-card payment limits might not fit in with the high charges.

From what Keith has described, even though we do not normally use peages, it might be worth paying £3 to just have an ATMB card available, since there seems nothing else to pay if not used.

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just go to https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/what-is-liber-t it has all the information you need.
When you compare the cost to the convenience it really is a no-brainer.
How many of us have paid far more for something that is languishing in the shed .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have spent one hour trying to join ATMB on the basis that having it a cost of €3 is a good back-up, e.g if we had to rush back to Mother.

The bank registration produced error message, but no explanation. Called them - they will not do DD on Polish banks, but debit/credit card on the account would be OK. Tried twice Failed.

Gave up.

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a reply I've just received from Sanef when I asked if a vehicle over 3m high could use the Toll Tags -

*The Liber-t is not vehicle specific and can be used in any vehicle in class 1, 2 or 5. **https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/what-is-liber-t*

*The correct class is detected by the equipment in the Liber-t lane.*

*The Liber-t-tag will only work on vehicles below 3 metres in height and less than 3.5 tonnes.*

*Customer Services*
*Sanef Tolling Ltd*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

What do they mean by the Liber-T lane - I assumed one went through the truck lane. What happens at exits?

I can understand that they can measure height, but weight? Do they have those clever weight in motion kits on all tolls and exits?

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Liber-T-Tag lanes are indicated by a yellow '*t'* sign above the lane, see pictures, and you use them.

The Truck lane is usually on the right hand side but you can use any '*t'* indicated lane.

Some lanes are '*t'* lanes for cars only and have a barrier 2m high above them to stop Motorhomes and other larger vehicles using them - so only head for those without a barrier above.

Many smaller exits, usually two lanes, are unmanned and don't have the '*t'* sign - but the Toll Tag still works.

They don't have any way of weighing your vehicle as you go through the booths but they do for height so as long as you're less than 3M high you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The Liber-T-Tag lanes are indicated by a yellow '*t'* sign above the lane, see pictures, and you use them.
> 
> The Truck lane is usually on the right hand side but you can use any '*t'* indicated lane.
> 
> ...


Keith

Thanks for that info. As I suspected they cannot do weight checks, and maybe not more than two-axle checks.

So it seems an ideal system for MHs under 3m high, and over 3.5t and/or 3 axles.:wink2: They could just go through? Or as someome asked does it show on a display what the system is classiying one as?

Does the bill/facture spell out the Class at which one was charged, the km and the charge rate? Or is one expected to take it a face value?

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You get an online bill which shows the date, where you went on to the Peagé section and which motorway, where you came off, the distance in kms, for us class 2 (Cl) and the cost in Euros.

There's not much more they could tell us - except perhaps how many times we stopped for a cuppa and a biccy on the Aires.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Keith
> 
> How high is your MH?
> 
> Graham :smile2:










KEITH ?

Graham :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith 

Thanks -looks good.

I just wonder if one is marginally under 3m does it show at the time which class is being recorded, as sombody asked earlier.

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My MH is 2.90m high - I measured it the first week we had it and it hasn't grown since.

If I pumped the tyres up to the Michelin recommended pressure of 80 psi it might grow a bit.

We have a solar panel on top, roof windows and some dirt but nothing else.


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

I also subscribed to the ATMB tag system in 2016 under their special offer and have only been charged for the actual use of the tag, i.e. the toll fees, plus a nominal amount for postage of the tag. We were also in France for more than 28 days last year and my invoices do not have any additional charges. To get a good exchange rate we use our Halifax Clarity card for the payments to ATMB which has worked fine. Sanef UK requires a (UK) bank account as the means of payment and will not accept credit cards.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
As Keith says this can save a load of hassle at the Peages, so I will be opening an account with Sanef UK. I rang them this morning about the promotional offer and this is done through a Eurotunnel booking reference. As I will be booking a Eurotunnel soon, (when I get my new Tesco vouchers) this will be great. Details are on the Eurotunnel website.


Al.


----------



## 66j0n0 (Aug 27, 2016)

My turned up in the post today. 4 days after ordering. Cant grumble at that service. Comes with 2 x windscreen mounts, assuming this is so one can quickly transfer into another vehicle if required. 

Where would be the best position to mount these things baring in mind I have and over cab sleeping area?


Jon


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Very low down in the windscreen, slightly to the left as you look out.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

66j0n0 said:


> My turned up in the post today. 4 days after ordering. Cant grumble at that service. Comes with 2 x windscreen mounts, assuming this is so one can quickly transfer into another vehicle if required.
> 
> *Where would be the best position to mount these things *baring in mind I have and over cab sleeping area?
> 
> Jon


In the abscence of any specific instructions I would have thought that for France it would be better on the right side.

Sorry if this opinion is contrary to Graham's.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The right side as you look *at* the MH from outside but the left side as you look *out *of the MH.

IIRC the sensors are on the left as you look *out* of the MH as the French steering wheels are on that side (i.e. the right as you look *at* the MH).

Why they cant do the decent thing and drive on the proper side of the road beats me....:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> The right side as you look *at* the MH from outside but the left side as you look *out *of the MH.
> 
> *IIRC the sensors are on the left as you look out of the MH* as the French steering wheels are on that side (i.e. the right as you look *at* the MH).
> 
> ...


I was basing my opinion on the fact that many automatic sensors are positioned on the verge/kerb in a lot of countries.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

I don't think I've missed anything! So a MH 3.5T under 3m H can have a Tag and pass through the Paege, much the same as a commercial vehicle of the same size and weight?

We are 9m+ and 3.6m high a lot smaller than many commercial vehicles that pass through the Paege with a Tag! So why can't I get one and if I'm wrong from where?

I am happy to pay the commercial rate as I probably all ready do as it's always Class 3 and more often Class 4 that I am charged.

I just don't get it.

Brian


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Most people pay booths on French tolls shut like shops and a lot more are getting card only or cash in the machine but humans are on the way out.


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just resurrecting this post - I would like to buy a toll tag (SANEF/ATMB) but it seems my van will fall into class 3 which seems to be a whole new ball game from class 2.

The limit for class 2 is 3.5tonne but my van is 4tonne. Will they ever know ? It is a risk trying to get away with class 2, is it worth it financially or should I just bite the bullet and go for class 3 ?

Any idea how the class 3 pricing works ?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

for over 3500kg this may help
https://www.alis-sa.com/gb/transporteurs/tispl.php


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why get fixated on getting a tag??

When I ran a 4000Kg MH (towing a smart car on a trailer) we would press the "help" button at the toll booth and ask for class two as we were a camping car, worked every time! 

Yes it took a couple of extra minutes but hey, we were on holiday so no rush!!

Andy


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Why get fixated on getting a tag??
> 
> When I ran a 4000Kg MH (towing a smart car on a trailer) we would press the "help" button at the toll booth and ask for class two as we were a camping car, worked every time!
> 
> ...


Great ! You were on holiday! So why should you pay the correct charge ?

there is no " discount " for camping cars. 
If you are over 3.5t, over 3m in height or towing trailers then higher classe applies.

It worked because you are English. Its easier just to let you through rather than cause queues to form . 
And its your kind of post that causes such queues. If you Were prepared to pay the correct toll in the first place then it would not happen. IMO. Obviously.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

salomon said:


> Great ! You were on holiday! So why should you pay the correct charge ?
> 
> there is no " discount " for camping cars.
> If you are over 3.5t, over 3m in height or towing trailers then higher classe applies.
> ...


We have a 5ton tag axle motorhome and always get charged class 2 on the 
tolls in France.:smile2:


----------



## 66j0n0 (Aug 27, 2016)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just to let you know the ATMB Toll Tag is on offer as free until March 21st, with no monthly payments to ATMB when used in the first year, and only €1.60 per months use after that.
> 
> :wav::wav::wav:


Well, i ordered mine a few months back thanks to this original post. Just returned back to UK and it worked perfectly...... once i got the hang of driving right up to the barrier, if i stopped roughly where you needed to pay it sometimes registered you were there, sometimes not, but just keep going forward slowly towards the barrier and hey presto it beeped and away we went.

Saved all the grief for me having to move over to passenger window, fumbling with cash or credit cards that sometimes in the past didn't want to be accepted. Made driving the toll roads a breeze. No idea yet on the tariff I've been charged but for me it was worth it when i needed to use the Tolls.

Many thanks again Keith for the original post. :wink2:

Jon


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

My better half gets a bit upset about having to hang out of the window and struggle with the machines, it's more for my sanity than speed (and less earache) !


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Toll Tag*



peedee said:


> I assume ATMB is just anther company providing these electronic tags on behalf of the autoroute owners. Having a Class 3 vehicle and not having a passenger who can act for me I tend to avoid toll roads as much as possible. Until now it has also not been possible to obtain a tag for a larger motorhome but I see from >here< this is now no longer the case. Tags are offered for temporary use. For trips under 21 days the tag is free but there is a service charge of 9 percent and a one off charge of euros 4.50. If you use it for more than 21 days the cost is euros 0.25 per day. That could be worth considering for those of us on short trips and who only use the toll routes when absolutely necessary. You can also pick them up on route to the Dover ferries or the tunnel at Folkestone services and they can be used in Spain as well as France.
> peedee


Many Thanks PeeDee, I've ordered one ,yippee the convenience will be worth every Penny/Centeme being 7.5t and 3.4h it's never been possible. Thanks again for drawing our attention to it.
Brian


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Why get fixated on getting a tag??
> 
> When I ran a 4000Kg MH (towing a smart car on a trailer) we would press the "help" button at the toll booth and ask for class two as we were a camping car, worked every time!
> 
> ...


Yea you might be on holiday but try giving a thought to the ones queuing up behind you. We use the tag for the first time this winter and I wish we had got it years ago.:smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have used the Sanef tag in France for some time, just got a Bip and Drive tag from CaixaBank to use in Spain so will be interesting to see if it works as well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jonesy_103 said:


> Just resurrecting this post - I would like to buy a toll tag (SANEF/ATMB) but it seems my van will fall into class 3 which seems to be a whole new ball game from class 2.
> 
> The limit for class 2 is 3.5tonne but my van is 4tonne. Will they ever know ? It is a risk trying to get away with class 2, is it worth it financially or should I just bite the bullet and go for class 3 ?
> 
> Any idea how the class 3 pricing works ?


 We are just back from 3 weeks in France and used our Tag whilst over there. We are around 4.5t and just over 3m in height. We enjoyed a great 'first time' success rate using the tag in that the barriers lifted without an issue . Only twice did I have to get out and press the button for a conversation and then they spoke English. I explained that we were a camping car etc etc and it was fine. There is definitely no weight issue: they do not weigh you If anything it might be height but I think I just didn't position myself correctly. I think - as has been mentioned - just stop at the position where you would pay; if it doesn't work then slowly creep forward. I held the tag low to the left of the windscreen as I was looking out and this worked fine. The 30km lanes gave us 100% success rate and my suspicion is that the tolerance are better in that lane as they don't want the barrier getting hit! Its only a suspicion I have but we had no issue in that lane. Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am not sure of my facts here, but no doubt they can be corrected if wrong.

I thought all Toll roads are operated by private companies, on some sort of franchise basis.

If so, then paying is a civil matter, unless they have some statuatory provisions backing them.

If one 'swerves' on the rules, and it is only a civil law matter then they would have to take you to a civil court, for recovery of whatever you are deemed to owe them.

If I am correct then that might explain why they are not keen to deny access, as enforcement for a civil organisation might be too costly.

Can anyone please elucidate on these points.

Geoff


----------

